# forearm fx



## julia9723 (Apr 24, 2009)

What cpt code do you used for a closed reduction forearm fracture?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 24, 2009)

You'll need the location of the fracture (ulna, radius etc.) before that can be answered.


----------



## banderson77 (Apr 24, 2009)

You definately need to know if it is just radius or ulna or both before you could go any further.  But in the mean time, 25560 is for both radius and ulna


----------

